# Right time to buy the new GTX 950?



## Larison (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys. i'm planning to buy the new GTX 950.i found a retailer online called MD computers(based in WB) selling the ASUS Strix 950 for 14,999 and the Zotac GTX 950 AMP! edition for 15,999. i just wanted to know if the price of the GTX 950 is going to drop any time soon. I'm building a new PC and was just wondering whether it's better to wait another month or so to buy the graphics card. And if the extra cost of the Zotac AMP! edition is justified.
Thank you.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 23, 2015)

their online price is always high. Let me ask him tomorrow and i can give you the offline price.


----------



## hitesh (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you should wait for a price drop, may save 1-2k


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2015)

considering the 960 launched for almost 20k and is down to 15k now, its worth waiting ~3 months to see price drop


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 24, 2015)

the variants of the GTX 950 that are currently available with mdcomputers have 2 cooling fans-afaik all well known gpu manufacturers have also released another variant of gtx 950 that has just one cooling fan and therefore it should be slightly cheaper than the one with 2 fans-as the gtx 950 gpu runs fairly cool,2 fans aren't really necessary unless you are going for the OC'ed versions,therefore you might consider buying the single fan version and saving some money in the process.

And i dont think buying the more expensive amp edition will be worthwhile-it will be a better idea to get the gtx 960 for roughly the same price.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2015)

Waiting would be better


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 24, 2015)

Larison said:


> Hey guys. i'm planning to buy the new GTX 950.i found a retailer online called MD computers(based in WB) selling the ASUS Strix 950 for 14,999 and the Zotac GTX 950 AMP! edition for 15,999. i just wanted to know if the price of the GTX 950 is going to drop any time soon. I'm building a new PC and was just wondering whether it's better to wait another month or so to buy the graphics card. And if the extra cost of the Zotac AMP! edition is justified.
> Thank you.



Zotac GTX950 2GB @ 13k (Local Price, CTC Market, Secunderabad.)


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Waiting would be better



For that kind of money just go for GTX960 its a Better deal.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

Your description seems that you should wait.


----------

